# 2nd Annual IOWA gathering.....camp grounds



## smokebuzz (Apr 16, 2009)

Steve(walking dude) and I road tripped up to Rockford today, VERY nice camp grounds, in town. The Butcher shop was a blast from the past, very neat place, we will order our meat for the gathering from them.
This is coming soon June 19-21, Rockford ,IOWA


----------



## iadubber (Apr 16, 2009)

Wish I could come! I have a baby girl coming no later than June 18th, so I'll be home with her!


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice grounds...you guys are gonna have a great time!
Lookin forward to the gathering pics


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 16, 2009)

We will be haveing another in Aug-Sept., we was considering the western part of the state for that one, but we may end up central as we did last year, need more folks to commit to an area. Have smoker, will travel.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 16, 2009)

and my pics





*Iowa Gathering.........the camp site !* 
Buzz and I ran up to the campsite this morning.......... *YAWN* MAN what a long drive........LOLOL

nice lil town...........we talked to the butcher shop owner......WOW, i should of taken pics of this place........THIS is a ol time butcher shop.......brought back alot of memories...........

Pics for those who are coming......nice lil park..........and like Tip said, RIGHT in town.......you can WALK to a conveinece store to buy more beer..........LOL

welcome to george wyatt park.







Tip was also correct. Its RIGHT on the river............shallow on our side........but i think it can be fished







now the next pic is SCARY...........so hide the kids.............LOLOL







now that pic isn't scary because of Buzz in it........its scary, cause they have a footage marker, for when the river goes out. And if it does, the town is under water..........

Shelter house.........3 camp sites in front of it.........the others are all drive thru campsites, for those of you coming with rv's or trailers.........







and the shower house............HEY, its a shower house........built for sturdy, not for purdy...........LOL







they have a old corn crib for fire wood for sale............so tip if you can't bring fire wood for the fire pit, we have this........no way am i dragging firepit fire wood all that way.........smoking wood yea, but not firepit wood







this town has GOT to be the firewood capital of the world.........just about EVERY house has a stack of it............but check out THIS dude.........he has it going on.......a elevator to stack his wood.........LOL







this is a pretty spot for the gathering........town folk are real nice.........and the butcher even knew Tip and Darcy.........for better or worse.......LOLOL

Buzz and I are excited, and ready for the FIRST gathering of 2009......play ground for the lil kids..............a fossil area to collect fossils, just out side of town........

The butcher needs about a week notice for ordering meat.......

enjoy the pics


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 17, 2009)

I called for reservations and they don't take any, the wife and I and another couple are going to come camping there that weekend on motorcycle and campers, will there be any campsites left?


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2009)

ya, they will have sites left, we are going up thurs. nite. The place is nice, but stikes me as a localy thing at 12bux a nite. Someone will be there to hoard the spots by the shelter house.


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 17, 2009)

I didn't think it would be sold out there but you never no, we are coming down after work friday.

We will not have a smoker on our Goldwing, although I'm trying to find a way to bring a MES, but we are coming down to camp.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2009)

we should have enuff sites tied up by thurs. niteand there should be plenty of smokers,don't worrie any.


----------



## 1894 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope you all have a great time and take many incriminating pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Firewood has got some attention lately because of invasive killer bugs and stuff. Nice to see a local source there .  Check State regs and info about transporting campfire wood . Worth looking into and  at least thinking about.

 Looking forward to threads and pics , enjoy and have fun !!!!


----------

